# quick feeding clip



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

wow. Hungry mofos lol


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

massabsamurai said:


> wow. Hungry mofos lol


And that was the second handful. Lol.
And they were still hungry. WTF?!?!
Hahaha. Greedy little bastards.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Excellent shoal you got there.

Nice video


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice video !!
I'd like to have a tank like that !


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

Murphy18 said:


> Excellent shoal you got there.
> 
> Nice video


Thanks.
As soon as I get around to filling one of these extra tanks, I plan to combine both of my shoals and probably add a few more. Right now I'm just to lazy. LOL


----------



## jo3l (Nov 22, 2008)

i need a school of these, just wondering how much did you pay for them a piece?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

jo3l said:


> i need a school of these, just wondering how much did you pay for them a piece?


Here they cost around $7-$8.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice video. they look so cool all feeding in a big shoal

what are you feeding them?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Looks like those were cubes of bloodworms? I could be wrong.

Intense frenzy though. Very cool to watch. Exodons are a very entertaining species. Always moving and on the go. Highly attentive to any food in the water. For scale eaters they're pretty crazy.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

Trigger lover said:


> Looks like those were cubes of bloodworms? I could be wrong.
> 
> Intense frenzy though. Very cool to watch. Exodons are a very entertaining species. Always moving and on the go. Highly attentive to any food in the water. For scale eaters they're pretty crazy.


Yeah they're awesome. 
A lot of people think they only eat scales, but that's because gut analysis don't take into account what has already been digested. I have personally seen them tear apart and eat entire feeders. I used to feed them live feeders, but I don't anymore.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i keep watching the video. they are really cool

slightly off topic but
what other fish do you have?


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

Datnoids, arowanas, guapotes (and some other larger ca/as cichlids), knives, clown loaches, nandus-nandus, and I think I still have some ctenopomas


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sounds like a sweet little collection you got going on. 
you gotta throw up some pics when you have a chance. one always likes to admire another persons fish collection. something to strive for.


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

I think I have pucs of sime of them up in the corresponding sections. If I get a chance, when I'm on an actual computer instead of the blackberry, ill try to get some others up


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome tank and and fish, I'd like to try keeping these some day.


----------



## momo18 (Sep 21, 2008)

feefa please tell me that is not concrete in your avatar


----------



## exodon king (Mar 25, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Awesome tank and and fish, I'd like to try keeping these some day.


i definitely suggest it. theyve become some of my favorite fish of all time. never a dull moment in my exodon tanks.


----------

